# Cape Cod, Massachusetts



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Cape Cod is a cape jutting out into the Atlantic Ocean in the easternmost portion of the state of Massachusetts, in the Northeastern United States. Its historic, maritime character and ample beaches attract heavy tourism during the summer months. In 1914, the Cape Cod Canal was cut through the base or isthmus of the peninsula, turning nearly all of Cape Cod into what would technically be described as an island, though this term is not common in everyday speech.

Cape Cod stretches from Provincetown in the northeast to Woods Hole in the southwest. Cape Cod encompasses Barnstable County, and is in full jurisdiction of the Cape Cod Commission, which includes a small part of that area that is on the mainland side of the Cape Cod Canal (which includes Buzzards Bay, Bournedale and Sagamore Beach.[2] Most, however, incorrectly see the canal as Cape Cod's western boundary. Historically, the entire Town of Bourne (which was a part of Sandwich until 1884) was considered Cape Cod hundreds of years before the canal was built. The Town of Sandwich also extends over the Cape Cod Canal onto the mainland side of Cape Cod.

Two road bridges cross the Cape Cod Canal: the Sagamore Bridge and the Bourne Bridge. In addition, the Cape Cod Canal Railroad Bridge carries railway freight and limited passenger services onto the Cape. Cape territory is divided into fifteen towns with many villages; Provincetown lies at the tip of the peninsula.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

I took some pictures of Hyannis, MA
Here is the area of Hyannis, Main Street


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

More pictures tomorrow


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful photos. :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Very nice! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks very cozy!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Todays update
Hyannis, Cape Cod - South Street


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## LordArthurWellesley (May 20, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Hyannis Port, Long Beach Road
May-28 2014


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice pics! I quite a fan of the New England area and I would like to organize a trip there sometime in the future.

How are the beaches & sea? Are there hot spots for swimming?


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

TohrAlkimista said:


> Nice pics! I quite a fan of the New England area and I would like to organize a trip there sometime in the future.
> 
> How are the beaches & sea? Are there hot spots for swimming?


Тhe water here is not so warm and clear as the Mediterranean, but the views and beaches are amazing. Now the air temperature is around 20 degrees Celsius.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Last week I went to the island of Nantucket. Here are the first pictures from the arrival to the Nantucket harbor.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Great photos D.Iv! kay:

I lived in Massachusetts for three years and went several times to the Cape. Your photos sure bring back a lot of memories, good ones!  

Keep them coming.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Nantucket, Harbor area


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Nantucket, Main Street


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Nantucket
Main street - the west part


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Just gorgeous. TBH it looks very southern to me. Can you please tell me the name of the place/town those beautiful buildings in the above posts are located? Are they all Nantucket? :cheers:


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

skymantle said:


> Just gorgeous. TBH it looks very southern to me. Can you please tell me the name of the place/town those beautiful buildings in the above posts are located? Are they all Nantucket? :cheers:


The last page is with pictures from Nantucket. This is the town of Nantucket. It is Main Street and Upper Main Street.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

A nice house on West Yarmoth coast


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice update. The houses in Hyannis (I'm assuming where the last set is from) are a little too generic for me. Individually, the houses are fine, but in a large amount like that Hyannis looks like any other upscale place on the East Coast. You could say that that was the Jersey Shore, of the Chesapeake Bay, or the Outer Banks, and not many would know otherwise.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful..a grand place to spend summer.


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

wow...I am in love with this city.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Great photos of Nantucket! kay: I spent an extended weekend there in the summer of 2004.  Such a quaint and lovely place.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, Nantucket is great. It is one of the best places I have ever been.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Some pictures of the north coast of Cape Cod - This is the area around Barnstable marina.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Hathaway pond (one of the numerous lakes on the Cape)


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Whenever I see your name 'Div' - it makes me chuckle.... A div, in my local Liverpool slang - is an idiot.... no offence! Lovely photos!


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Whenever I see your name 'Div' - it makes me chuckle.... A div, in my local Liverpool slang - is an idiot.... no offence! Lovely photos!


WOW
D.Iv is stands for my first name and my surname. In my language means "crazy".


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Kalmus beach, Hyannis


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

today update
22 July 2014
West and South Yarmouth
Route 28


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Bass River


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

South Dennis


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

The marshes around Bass river in Dennis


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Bass River living area


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Back again in South Yarmouth


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Old Main Street in South Yarmouth


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Тhe pirate's cove


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Some pictures took 2 days ago in the town of Chatham - east Cape Cod.
Actually, the pictures are only of the beach area.













































Chatham Lighthouse


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Some seals in the water


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from cape Cod


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Provincetown
- the most interesting town on whole Cape Cod










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Provinc..._Massachusetts


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

The first part of my pictures tooked this week


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Cape Cod; well done :cheers:


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

Stunning pictures, the sun seems even more intense there than elsewhere. Especially the area around Chatham looks stellar. Why travel to Martha's Vineyard and Nantucket, when the beaches at Cape Cod already win hands down?


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

Golden Age said:


> Why travel to Martha's Vineyard and Nantucket, when the beaches at Cape Cod already win hands down?


because its a fun trip. The Vineyard has a different feel than the Cape and you can take the little buses all over the island. Nantucket has an even different feel than the Vineyard, more laid back and not as busy but that's why I prefer the Vineyard.........that and the ferry ride is much shorter


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

And another update from Provincetown, Cape Cod, MA
Back on Commercial street in Provincetown





























PTown tawnhall



























The largest sex shop in Ptown


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Тhe last photo-secion from Provincetown









back on Commercial street

















































































That it is from P-town


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Race point beach - north of Provincetown


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

bye, bye Provincetown

the south-east end of the town


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll show you some photos of two other twin-beaches which are again part of the "endless" National Seashore.
Here is the location on the map:


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

On the way to Marconi beach


















Marconi beach - view in south









Marconi beach - view in north









zoom in south








zoom in north


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

You cannot see the end


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

And now some pictures from the other twin - Nauset beach



















View in south









View in the middle









View in north









and again in south









some late fog


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cape Cod


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures.

Nauset Beach is where my uncle works the sea with his lobster traps.


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Really nice neighborhood!


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Now I will show you Mashpee Commons - a strip-mall on Cape Cod


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice.....


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Those Dunes are almost like sand mountains.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Some photos made a couple of day ago

West Yarmouth coast line


















Christmas Tree plaza tree


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice thread.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Cape Cod looks tranquil and beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates as well


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you guys, I am happy that you like my pictures 

Some picture update from today May-26.
a bike ride photo session
Днес 05/26/2015
West Yarmouth, Cape Cod

landscaping around the route













































coyote


















----------------


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Seagull beach ahead































































an eagle in the sky



























Eagles nest


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Изглед към паркингът и постройката със съблекалните и тоалетните









----------































































---------












































The American flag - everywhere, anytime 









Еnd


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Picture Update June-24

A bike ride from South Denis to Chatham - 20 km (11 miles) through really nice forests, lakes, ponds, neighborhoods and so on.

The bike pad:













































Cranberry ponds 






































From this small rotary the bike pad goes to
- Chatham
- Provincetown;





























.............




































Around the bike pad...


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Solar park




































Place for some rest









The Police station of Chatham, MA


















The bike pad goes around Chatham Airport



























..............









Some lakes around




































This is the end of the bike trails.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics^


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

diddyD said:


> Nice pics^


Thanks


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Picture update 06/29/2015

Chatham








































































This is the begging of Main Street in Chatham. There are a lot of small cute restaurants, ice cream places, small shops and really beautiful old houses. And churches...


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

picture update July 4-th

Chatham Main Street Continue:


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

And let me finish my bike trip to Chatham beach


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love those vast Atlantic swept shorelines. It is easy to the see the appeal of Cape Cod.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

The only negative thinks about these beautiful shorelines are:
the cold water 
and 
the *SHARKS*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cape Cod


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Last Monday I went to the island of Martha's Vineyard. The island is very close to Cape Cod.










Martha’s Vineyard is very popular summer destination. Barack Obama and his family own a summer house here and they spend their vacations on the island.
I was in the town of Oak Bluff for a day.

Around 9:20 AM we left Hyannis. Here are some pictures from Hyannis Bay


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

And here we are - on the island


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

И от тук започва архитектурният резерват с Gingerbread houses


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Gingerbread houses - the biggest landmark here
more info - please check in google


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

more Gingerbread houses from Martha's Vineyard


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Delightful! I imagine these are second homes & holiday homes in the main? And imagine there must be a long waiting list.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Delightful! I imagine these are second homes & holiday homes in the main? And imagine there must be a long waiting list.....


Yes, some of them are summer homes and/or vacation rental properties.
In the high season the weekly rental is $ 3000.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

D.Iv said:


>


"No photos". :shifty:

:lol: kay:


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

it may seem like the Obama's own a home on the Vineyard because they spend just about every summer there but they rent , not own

http://www.mvtimes.com/2015/06/11/a...sident-obama-vacationing-on-marthas-vineyard/


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

the gingerbread houses are in the town of Oak Bluffs and nowhere else on the island. Its an Oak Bluffs thing and most people that stay here are not from Massachusetts. It was/is a popular place for New Yorkers and especially, historically, African American New Yorkers


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

It looks so happy and gay..kay::laugh:kay::colgate:kay::hahaha:kay:.check out www.youtube.com/Old Cape Cod/Bette Midler


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

midrise said:


> It looks so happy and gay..kay::laugh:kay::colgate:kay::hahaha:kay:.check out www.youtube.com/Old Cape Cod/Bette ...nking Provincetown, this is Martha's Vineyard


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

raider12 said:


> You're thinking Provincetown, this is Martha's Vineyard


Right you are, my mistake..hno:hno:


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

After this long pause, now I will show you some photos from Barnstable Village on Cape Cod.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

It looks like a beautiful place to live^


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

I would not exactly live on this street. Two days ago I was told that this is known destination for Ghost busters. It is said that many of the houses are possessed. There are ghost hunters tours also. 
No thank you


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Again some photos from the island of Martha's Vineyard which is part of the Cape Cod area.
These photos are from the last summer (2015).

The main street of town of Oak Bluffs:




























































































Some photos from the most beautiful house around Ocean park


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

More photos from the Ocean Park area


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

And the entire park again


























Some images from the near beach


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

love those quaint, charactered houses.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

More photos from the near beach


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Моre photos from Martha's Vineyard.




























Оcean Park again


















This is one of the ferry piers.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Тhese are my last photos from the beautiful island of Martha's Vineyard.
Here is the marina and the boat landing place 




































And this blue house is a very famous bar/bistro place - Lobsterville. Very nice place where you can drink your beer, have a delicious Lobster Sandwich and observe the entire bay. 



























And here I am leaving the island.


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

I've thoroughly enjoyed these updates from C.C. and M.V. 

Many thanks for your updates, some of the landscapes and blue skies could come straight from an Edward Hopper picture. (Site

This is one of my favorite places on the planet, especially for Indian Summer.


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

While I was checking my phone I found some images I want to show you.

The photos are taken on Marconi Beach, part of Cape Cod National Seashore ( huge protected area and beach). 










North








South








------------



















The Dunes, bushes and trees on the back








---------------


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Some photos from the town of Plymouth which is not part of Cape Cod, but very close.
Plymouth is one of the first settlements in the USA and it is known like "America's Hometown." 
For more information you can check on wikipedia.











-----------
The seaside park



























This is the pier where supposed to be Mayflower ship.




























Main Street Plymouth









По Main Street


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

And some photos from the coast south of the town


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Provincetown, Cape Cod in December


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new set!


----------

